# BEE HIVE MEET, 21st August



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I know, this is a change of day. But as I suggested some time ago, Mondays are a no-no for me now and Jagman has asked to have the meets moved to Saturdays. So, here it is:

Dinner at the Bee Hive Inn at 6:30pm.
The Bee Hive in Combs, Derbyshire, is situated off the B5470 between Whaley Bridge and Chaple-en-le Frith and sign posted from the Hanging Gate pub.

For anyone up for a bit of fun before hand: meet at 4:00pm at the usual place, the Legh Arms (on the A523, 5 miles north of Macclesfield) for a Cruise round the Pennines.

I know we have some of the usual culprits turning up already. So who else is up for this?

Usuual culprits are: -

Steve and Caz 
Brian and Lynn
Dani and Ron
Howard and Pauline
Geoff and Caroline
Ian and Adele
Jonathan
Robert


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

dani can we come please we will be very good and well behaved


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course you can come H  
Are you coming for the cruise and the dinner or just the dinner?

And a very warm welcome to the best behaved TT'ers ever  
I am looking forward to meeting you


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh Dani, these folks were at Chipsaway today  they behaved okay for newbees, but watch that big 'H' though he'll have ya wheels :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Whoooo, Colin!!! I must drive fast then   
.... to protect my wheels :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Dani
I think it should be dinner as well as that feller from Leicester knows I need feeding up [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

PS do you like my golden balls


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H, 
golden balls and sig pic are nice  but I thought the avatar was a :idea: lamp :wink:

You said: can *we* come, so I assume there'll be two of you for dinner. Just asking because it may be a wise idea to book a table for Saturday.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry Dani

Can't make this. Saturday nights are not very good for me during the football season.

Soz


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

That post title brings back memories - I spent the first 12 years of my life living in Combs. Great snow in the winter! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Sorry Dani
> Can't make this. Saturday nights are not very good for me during the football season.
> Soz


Big shame, Paul  
You will simply have to come to Gawsworth Hall on either the 29th Aug or 12th Sep :wink:



raven said:


> That post title brings back memories - I spent the first 12 years of my life living in Combs. Great snow in the winter! 8)


Great snow in winter indeed  It's almost like being in the Alps: just the ski lifts are missing :roll:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Wont be able to make this one....now there's a surprise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Where is that smily for _*I'm pulling my hair out*_ :roll: 
Seriously, Glen: we are all friendly people and won't bite you :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Where is that smily for _*I'm pulling my hair out*_ :roll:
> Seriously, Glen: we are all friendly people and won't bite you :wink:


I have no doubt that you are Dani.  Its just the dates are always a bit crappy for me. Either in Bradford, Hols, or Dubai? DOH! Atleast im comin to the concept show now hey! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> Atleast im comin to the concept show now hey! :wink:


Is that a promise :roll:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast im comin to the concept show now hey! :wink:
> ...


Its a Cross my fingers hope to die, stick a needle in my eye!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> hope to die, stick a needle in my eye!


Oh pppppplllleeeeeease don't do that!!! You'll never find us if you're blind or dead


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > hope to die, stick a needle in my eye!
> ...


Hardy Harr Harr.  
I could never miss your car, even if I was blind!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> I could never miss your car, even if I was blind!


But you missed me


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > I could never miss your car, even if I was blind!
> ...


Dont cry, I wont miss you @ the Concept meet.....touch wood. C u there. Glen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah, I'm happy now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Your offer of more waffles at the Beehive is too much to resist...
..so I am re-scheduling my activities to make it on the 21st !

Beesides, its about time the TT had a run again !!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
just sold my XJS, so only got one Jag now (a 420)...
...so I'm still just about a 'jagman' !


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I can confirm myself for this one now 

Is it my imagination or are there about 100 meets in the next few weeks...

...German Car Show
...Concept Show
...Bee Hive Meet
...BBQ

All involving a yellow TT :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Put us down for this one too Dani.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Geoff, Jonathan and Ian: brilliant that you'll make this meet
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



mosschops said:


> Is it my imagination or are there about 100 meets in the next few weeks...
> 
> ...German Car Show
> ...Concept Show
> ...


Hm, yes, looks I'll be very busy indeed!!

But that's not all: I'll also go to the *Cidre Chase* in Wales on 28th August, Audi Driver International on 18th September and I'll do a Treasure Hunt on 19th September :roll: 
Oh: and we'll got o the French meet beginning of September 8)

I need a HOLIDAY :wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Dani, 
Do I need to book a table for the dinner :?: 
Me and Mrs H are still coming, see you at 4.30 for the cruise 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The table is now booked for 6:30pm. I had to bring the time forward a bit because they already have loads of bookings for later that evening.

So lets meet at the Legh Arms no later than 4pm.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Dani,
> Do I need to book a table for the dinner :?:
> Me and Mrs H are still coming, see you at 4.30 for the cruise 8)


Hi Howard,
our posts must have x-ed :wink:

Please be at the Legh Arms at 4pm for the cruise now. And, no, you don't need to book a table for the dinner. I've done that 1hr ago  
(you also have PM)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well i'll do my best to attend this one  a text closer to the day from anyone with my Mob number will be good :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Well i'll do my best to attend this one  a text closer to the day from anyone with my Mob number will be good :wink:


I will text you your mob nr, no problems :wink:

GreaTT: now we'll be 14


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Well i'll do my best to attend this one  a text closer to the day from anyone with my Mob number will be good :wink:
> ...


Slight problem Dani my numbers changed  pm on its way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we'll be 15 :roll: I'll wait for PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorted the roads today: 80 miles in 2hrs 5min start to finish.

Make sure you don't wash your cars befor the drive, some of the roads are quite muddy :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Oohhhhhhhh Noooooooooo Mud :!: :!: :!:

I've just washed and polished mine, it's never been muddy before


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> I've just washed and polished mine, it's never been muddy before


Cheer up, Howard. There is a first time for everything :wink: 

You will learn not to clean your car befor one of my drives, but you may use our yet wash afterwards 8)


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Anything else I need to know Dani :?: :?: :?:

Wellies, mac, shovels, sick bag for the bends :lol: :lol: :lol:

Howard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Anything else I need to know Dani :?: :?: :?:
> Wellies, mac, shovels, sick bag for the bends :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Howard


Ice pick, hot drink, dried meat, chocolate, some sarnies. And don't forget the electric blankets in case we'll ge stuck in a snow storm :wink: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Anything else we need to know Dani :?: :?: :?:


UPDATE!!  Don't forget an umbrella everyone and your fins (that's flippers for the non-divers), regulators, dive tanks etc :roll: 
I've been around the _low land_ again today and had to abandone one road: toTTaly flooded


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Another fanTTastic drive Dani.

The weather was great, roads superb, food yummy, just the class of people let it down. :lol:

Pics are HERE

Forgive the shaky camera work, forgot my screen mount and settled for the scream version.

Ian


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Super day out, thanks Dani for letting us join your gang  
See some of you at the Concept show next week
Great pics Ian 
H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, Ian [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I see you've taken to _follow_ a Ginetta :lol:

See you all next Sunday


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Excellent drive again Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But you must eat all your chips next time !!!

Thanks for showing me the way back too - I enjoyed the night time mini-TT Rally back to the Leigh Arms :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry for some reason i had next weekend in my head :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Thanks for another great drive. Me and Missus enjoyed it immensly.

H,

Sorry we lost you behind the bus  .

See you all next week.  .

Steve & Caz


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

No probs Steve, it's odd we can drive miles round the Peaks and get lost in Buxton behind a bus :!: 
Carried on through Leek, Stone etc and got back real quick
See you next time

Howard & Pauline


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad the weather was kind to us else we may have been swimming :roll:



mosschops said:


> Excellent drive again Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> But you must eat all your chips next time !!!
> 
> Thanks for showing me the way back too - I enjoyed the night time mini-TT Rally back to the Leigh Arms :lol:


Actually, someone in our group suggested a night drive already. Someone who drives a small red car :roll: 
Good side of it would be that the roads will be a lot emptier 8) 
I'm not so sure about the chips though :wink:



jonah said:


> Sorry for some reason i had next weekend in my head :roll:


Shhhhhhh ...... you had one of your senior moments ...... and your mob switched off  
Are you coming to the Concept Car Show then


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks to you all

You know what for   

D & J


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Thanks to you all
> 
> You know what for
> 
> D & J


 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:-* :-* :-*


----------

